# Silver Eagle



## el gringo (Jun 30, 2017)

https://youtu.be/GsFrBfEezdg


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 30, 2017)

Sound and looks great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## minh-thanh (Jun 30, 2017)

i like it very much !!


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 30, 2017)

Another great engine!


----------



## BDSjr (Jul 5, 2017)

I like this one the best of all my father's engines it is the looks & sound !


----------



## el gringo (Jul 6, 2017)

Do you have pictures of your fathers engines?


----------



## BDSjr (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes All & I poses the little Angel as well as his First


----------



## el gringo (Jul 7, 2017)

Little Angel

https://youtu.be/q9cwCT4cda8


----------



## BDSjr (Jul 7, 2017)

Top Photo 1st build in about 1982


----------

